# Been a great summer. .



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

We are 20+ inches ahead of our annual rainfall with 3 months yet to go. Bluestem grass will be 6 foot tall when it goes to seed. Will be a very scary dry fuel load this winter. We did bale more hay than I have ever put up though. Wondering if the Good Lord is trying to tell us something about what kind of winter is coming.






























Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That’s some tall grass. A feller could get lost in that.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

year of plenty to prepare for seven years of drought.

damn that climate change. :mrgreen:


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

.
















Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good to have companionship.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Stock looks good murphy 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

C2C said:


> Stock looks good murphy
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


thank you. We started weaning October 9th and finished up last Friday. Our steer calves weighed #690 and the heifers were #605. Now the weather has turned to crap. Low 30's and rain for the last 3 days. Still have to preg check about 400 cows and we might be getting close to slowing down around here for awhile. I've got nieces and daughters craving some whitetail hunting.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

